

Write Build Tasks in Go with Gotask - jingweno
http://owenou.com/2013/11/27/writing-build-tasks-in-go-with-gotask.html

======
jingweno
Fix the link in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809527)

